# Fence on Lower Gunnison



## Telechef (Apr 18, 2015)

If you are floating the lower Gunnison below Escalante... At the island just above Hail Mary rapid, there is a new electric cattle fence across the left channel. Main channel and the rapid is to the right, but I do know some novice boaters who would take the left channel to skirt the rapid. Not an option at this point in time.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

2015 is the year of "cut that bitch".

I'm never going to boat that section of river, but any fence I see across the river is getting cut. Angry landowner or not.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

BeaterBoater said:


> 2015 is the year of "cut that bitch".
> 
> I'm never going to boat that section of river, but any fence I see across the river is getting cut. Angry landowner or not.


I totally agree, insulated cutters are your best friend. It's time to force this issue to a head. Just because a river runs through your property doesn't mean you own the river. I'd bet that either side of the river are 2 different deeds, but I could be wrong. I am not a lawyer but I did have sex with one after she defended me and one.


----------



## cue2go (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone know the current status? Is it still there?


----------

